# My phone has a seizure every time I get a text



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

So every time I get a text message or certain other notifications my phone vibrates this short very strong vibrate and the screen wakes up... How do I disable this?

I don't care too much about the vibrate although it isn't the vibrate I selected for my notification... my main concern is that it wakes my screen up and I would prefer if it didn't.

I've searched the settings and can't find it but more than likely i'm just missing it so I need someone to point me in the right direction.

Thanks!


----------



## Thrillhouse847 (Jul 24, 2011)

Look in the lock screen menu in settings. There is an option called "pop up note on lock screen" which sounds like it might be what you're looking for.

Sent from my SCH-I605


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Unfortunately that didn't fix my problem but I love you anyways because I just figured out how to set my phone to only lock after 5 minutes of screen off rather than immediately...

But I still wanna know how to prevent my phone from waking up when I get a text... Someone has to know!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> Unfortunately that didn't fix my problem but I love you anyways because I just figured out how to set my phone to only lock after 5 minutes of screen off rather than immediately...
> 
> But I still wanna know how to prevent my phone from waking up when I get a text... Someone has to know!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Open up messages. Click menu> settings> and scroll down to the Notification Settings section and uncheck "Vibrate." Under it, it says "Also vibrate when notified. "


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

kxs783kms said:


> Open up messages. Click menu> settings> and scroll down to the Notification Settings section and uncheck "Vibrate." Under it, it says "Also vibrate when notified. "


Well that got me halfway there. Now I don't get the annoying vibrate but the screen still comes on when I receive a text... I'll have to mess with the settings some more.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> Well that got me halfway there. Now I don't get the annoying vibrate but the screen still comes on when I receive a text... I'll have to mess with the settings some more.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Try Settings> Motion> and uncheck "Smart Alert" feature or "Quick Glance", which turns your screen on when you reach for it. (*If you have this on.*)


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

kxs783kms said:


> Try Settings> Motion> and uncheck "Smart Alert" feature or "Quick Glance", which turns your screen on when you reach for it. (*If you have this on.*)


Nope... I had both of those unselected... I very much appreciate the suggestions though keep em comin' if you have more lol


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> Nope... I had both of those unselected... I very much appreciate the suggestions though keep em comin' if you have more lol


I'm all tapped out..lol


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm thinking it's a bug and it will get fixed in 4.1.2.

I hope...

There is no setting to disable it by the way. This has been discussed by a lot of people and no one has a proper solution yet.


----------

